# firefox takes long to start



## lamrinnirmal (Dec 27, 2004)

when i first got firefox it used to fire up immediately. now it takes about 10-12 secs! is it cause i ve installed a lot of extensions?


----------



## siddharth (Dec 27, 2004)

lamrinnirmal said:
			
		

> when i first got firefox it used to fire up immediately. now it takes about 10-12 secs! is it cause i ve installed a lot of extensions?



NOPE. I am an experienced firefox user. Not because of extenctions. Some other prob.


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Dec 27, 2004)

siddharth said:
			
		

> Some other prob.


solutions pal?
once i ve opened the first window, successive windows are faster.


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 28, 2004)

well for me its worse it takes long to open and then yaa windows open fast but if i minimize it 
and say do some other work and then try to maximize firefox its turns really slow and buggy 
from what i noticed is tht if ur system RAM is being used up too much then this happens


----------



## vysakh (Dec 28, 2004)

the best solution is OPERA

BTW almost all softwares take some time to load the first window. havent u noticed this? for eg take MsWord or PPT or excel or photoshop etc


----------



## suhas_sm (Dec 28, 2004)

It is obvious for anything loading first window to take time since its being first loaded into memory ... once in there it doesnt take anytime to open subsequent windows that is why we use RAM for !


----------



## i_am_crack (Dec 28, 2004)

yeap guys !!! Its really really tooooooooo slow when it starts for first time....and then i choose to open new tab and use the same. just to avoid IE to use.. Hope this is corrected later on.


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Dec 28, 2004)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> It is obvious for anything loading first window to take time since its being first loaded into memory ... once in there it doesnt take anytime to open subsequent windows that is why we use RAM for


mate i dont think that you should happen with a web browser. adobe acrobat and photshop etc have to load lotsa plugins so it takes time. and it never happened the first month i used firefox. it use to just fire up! maybe they have some microsoft developer on their team


----------



## djmykey (Dec 28, 2004)

me thinks its the skins that take a long time to get the software running. If u can connect can any 1 of u remember that when u use a modern skin with winamp it takes a long time to start. maybe that thing applies to ff also. Just a guess tho.


----------



## ferrarif50 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Use IE*

Guys, why struggle. Use with tabbed browsing plugin or use QuickBrowser, the awesomely fast tabbed browser  htp://geekstuffs.tripod.com
located at right-bottom of main page


----------



## i_am_crack (Dec 31, 2004)

hey guys there is a topic on this issue make a search and open a browser type about:config ... install the said plugin and fix the prob...


----------



## goobimama (Jan 2, 2005)

*try reinstalling*

Re-install firefox, but not in the usual way. Uninstall, then delete the installation folder, then navigate to your documents and settings folder>username>application data>mozilla and then delete the folder. It should work. Also, do not install any of those buggy themes...

Milind


----------

